

Python client for Etsy's statsd (node proxy for Graphite) - steveivy
http://www.monkinetic.com/2011/02/statsd.html

======
steveivy
A first pass at a standalone client is now at:

<https://github.com/sivy/py-statsd>

~~~
russss
Gah! And I started writing one myself a few days ago. You got there first
though, so I'll just fork yours I guess.

~~~
steveivy
Cool, let me know if you have suggestions, additions.

------
thefreshteapot
For those like me who didnt have a clue what "statsd".

Here is the link to it:

<https://github.com/etsy/statsd/>

~~~
steveivy
Thanks; the link is in my post, but when submitting here you only get title
and link.

~~~
thefreshteapot
Yes, I did see it there.

Reasons why I added it.

Some people ( I ) like to read the comments first, if I see links, if I like
the domain of or I deduce it is meaningful to me, in this case "etsy". Then it
increases my likely hood of reading more.

If in a few days I think, "aahh what was the name of that stat thing written
in node". Knowing I found it here plus a little google magic. Im there.
"site:news.ycombinator.com node etsy"

Having upvoted your link ( in my saved stories ) the comments here begin to
act as a form of "bullet point notes".

Most of the reasons above are to make it easier for me to find your article at
a later date.

As I write this, I realise, a nice little application would be one which
follows the popular links here into the article in question and
"intelligently" pull out interesting links and associates them with this post.

Throw in the ability to personalise the data using your own white lists of
domains, keywords to look for and it would be pretty sweet.

------
steveivy
pystatsd is now in pypi:

<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pystatsd/>

------
chopsueyar
Is TCP new tech?

~~~
steveivy
I know web developers now who would say "UD-what?"

